# MSF Goose totals 2010



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Thought it would be interesting to see just how many geese the goose hunters here are taking.

Lets start a running tally. Please, only one hunter from any party report the harvested geese for the group.

Totals: 
6 hunts=39 geese
worst day=0; best day=16

MSF total: 39


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

4 hunts= 89 geese

Worst day= 17
Best day= 30

MSF Total= 128


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

5 hunts= 67 geese

Worst=3
best=24

MSF Total=195


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Not a bad early season

2 hunts = 7 birds

worst = 1

Best = 6 this past sunday. We should have had more but we left to early. 

Here is a pic.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Worst=0
Best=14

33 for our group


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

two hunts=24 birds


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Never really kept track Probably 16 hunts, 3 or 4 skunks, lot of 2 bird days. Lot of hunts with just me and and the kids. I shot 5 this morning, and 1 yesterday afternoon. Going to take the 11 year old out this afternoon to try to get him on some more action. He ended up shooting 3 this year so far. I probably shot just over 30 myself. Last time I actually kept track was when it was a 3 bird a day season. Ended up shooting 45.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

267 and 9 bands


----------



## Plott_Man (Aug 30, 2010)

Come on....267? so u averaged like 20 a day. hmmmmm.....:16suspect


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

MCMANN said:


> 267 and 9 bands


....lol don't say nuttin


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

8 hunts 41 geese

worst 0 twice
best 13


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

4 guys 

2 hunts 

total 7 birds

most 6 

least 1


TD


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Plott_Man said:


> Come on....267? so u averaged like 20 a day. hmmmmm.....:16suspect


:idea: Probably just adding the MSF tally, something i didnt do in my posting.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

what is msf


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Michigan Sportsman Forum.


----------



## F33tD0wn (Jan 6, 2009)

8 hunts- 71 birds

worst=2
best =18

plus 2 bands


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Last year I would've been puffing my chest out and bragging too! This year...1 lone stupid goose in 3 hunts...oh well...didn't see birds anywhere in our area


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

yes we have killed 267 geese with 9 leg bands


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

1 Hunt = 1 Bird 

Fun had - Priceless.


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

opening day 20
last friday 10
total 30 

2 hunts with 5 guys


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been keep my totals tight to my chest has I have been picking at two areas all season. My personal total is 25 for the season.

My avg is 2.5 birds a day I had the shot gun with me on 10 hunts. I hope to add a few more to my total tomorrow tho.I can't believe I didn't get a band out of the areas I was hunting. This is the 1st year I have never missed a shot also.Not sure how long that this is going to keep up.lol But of course now that I said something I will not hit a dang thing tomorrow.:lol: by the way I hunted alone most of the season. Only had 4 people hunt with me all season.

Add two more for me I Jump shot some more today. 

Total is now up to 27


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Guys, add your birds to the tally for Michigan Sportsmans Forum.

I'll get you back on track:

MSF Total: 747

Next guys, put your totals _then_ add your total to the MSF total (currently 747)


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

4 hunts, 53 birds....4 bands 

MSF total= 800


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

5 hunts, 32 geese and 2 bands

best:12
worst:4


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Seven or Eight Hunts, 29 Birds. No bands. 
Worst: 0
Best: 15


----------



## fishawn69 (Jan 12, 2009)

4 hunts
8 birds
worst:0
best:6

msf total=869


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Just put two more on my season totals this afternoon.


msf total=871


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

Bellyup said:


> 1 Hunt = 1 Bird
> 
> Fun had - Priceless.




ditto for me


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

5 hunts 
8 birds no bands 
MSF total= 880


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

3 hunts, 10 birds
Best 7
Worst 0

Best part, all shot around Harsen's on public access waters.

Sure beats the 2 I shot all season last year.

The 7 was my best Harsens Goose hunt in 34 years of hunting up there.

MSF total 890


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

hunted 12 days in a row
started out slow
done now can't hunt in the afternoon to far from bay county
3
4 one band
22
27
0
15
0
2
10
7
10
2
total 68 lbs of jerky or 102


msf total = 982


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Too many hunts. We are a bunch of Rookies 

best day 9
worse day 0
2 bands
hit number 50 this morning. 

MSF Total 1032


----------



## thetrueflatsman (Aug 5, 2009)

Best day... 42

Worst day.... 2

9 hunts total.

92 total and 6 bands

We are going to beat our best day total tomorrow morning.... shootin for 50.

msf 1124


----------



## dtwaterfowler (Jul 14, 2009)

11 hunts

107 birds

2 bands.

worst= 0

best= 25


----------



## Deadduck10 (Sep 8, 2008)

My son and I had 4 hunts 

35 total no bands
best 10 
worst 5


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Only hunted 3 days

Total: 6

Best: 3

Worst: 1

Looks like MSF total is @ 1272


----------



## Deadduck10 (Sep 8, 2008)

My son and I 4 hunts 35 geese


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Group of 4= 48
Hunts=5

Worst=0
best=16

Msf total= 1355


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

At the risk of sounding mediocre, are honest season results are as follows:

4 hunts, 4 hunters, myself, my dad, my 11 year old daughter and my 10 year old son.

total of 4 geese
best was 2
worst was 0

MS total 1359, although it looks like there is a double up report of 35 birds above.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well... i went on 5 hunts. got skunked on 3 of them. 7 total geese.my season was not very good. but we did have fun. 



Best: 4
Worst:0

MSF total:1366


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

5 hunts
38 birds
1 band

Had a ton of fun and made some new friends. couldn't ask for a better start to the season.



MSF total:1404

last day picture


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

4 hunts

9 geese!

2 bands!!!!










MSF Total = 1413


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Put one more on my total for the season today.
msf=1414


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Us old retired guys got 15. We coulda got more if we could shoot better!

MSF total: 1429


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

hunts ive been on and remember for sure.

1- 23 birds
2-4 birds
3- 1 birds

27 birds so far

msf total: 1456


----------



## nimrod4 (Mar 20, 2009)

Myself. 
4 hunts
1st hunt 2
2nd hunt 0
3rd hunt 5
4th hunt this morning, 4 and a band.
Total 11


MSF Total: 1467


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

3 more today.

MSF total=1470

Serious goose killers on this forum:evil:!!


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

LoBrass said:


> 3 more today.
> 
> MSF total=1470
> 
> Serious goose killers on this forum:evil:!!


no doubt...I like it.....thats alot of birds now not with us....


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

19 birds 5 hunts
two adults and 2 kids
worst 0 first day
best 9 last day

MSF= 1489


----------



## thetrueflatsman (Aug 5, 2009)

Well we fell short of the 50 we were calling for...

but only because not enough guns showed up.

We were covered up in birds...... 

6 guns..... 30 birds...... finished by 7:15am.

I shot a real old "write" band....

Checked on the website, it was banded in Wisconsin back in 1997.

The band was almost worn in half. Very awesome.

MSF total...... 1519


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

add two more geese for me 
MSF=1521


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

6 hunts

50 geese

worst = 0
best = 15

MSF = 1571


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

add 2 more from last night. 1573 MSF total


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I took only 14 these past 2 weeks. MSF Total: 1587

Not many dumb birds around us this year. So far...:evilsmile


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

We managed 112. 4 were banded. Didn't hunt as much as I would have liked. Not that I am complaining....had 3 great hunts already! 




1699.


----------



## integritybob (Mar 10, 2009)

Early Season Results:

Hunt 1= 20
Hunt 2= 2
Hunt 3= 5 plus 1 band
Hunt 4= 15

Total= 42

Not bad for the northern part of the middle zone!!!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

integritybob said:


> Early Season Results:
> 
> Hunt 1= 20
> Hunt 2= 2
> ...


Not bad for anywhere!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

With integritybobs 42 geese that brings the total to 1,741 geese and 38 bands. So 1 in every 46 birds have hardware, figuratively speaking. 
Do they band more birds today than years past or vice versa? Who bands the Geese and how are they banded? Does anybody know? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

integritybob said:


> Early Season Results:
> 
> Hunt 1= 20
> Hunt 2= 2
> ...


Thanks for posting up the numbers Bob. I was just thinking about it. It was a great start to the season.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well...didn't get a chance to post this because I was busy....but 5 of us went out and hunted a dirt field and kille 22 and 1 more band...not a bad way to end the season or to spend my 21st bday.....

MSF Total-1763 and 39 bands


----------

